# What would your perfect birthday look like?



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I know this will be individual for everyone, and I know what my H likes and dislikes, but humor me if you don't mind...

What would your perfect day be? Assuming you are spending it with your spouse.

Just the two of you, kids involved, big party with everyone you know?

What gifts would you want? What would you want her to do for you? Sex is definitely part of the day, but is there anything else you would want from her? 

I am idea shopping here. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

It's really hard to say. But I know it would start with a wake-up bj.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Since mine falls in very early January, after the holidays and usually when school and work are kicking in, I would say the perfect birthday is one where people remember its my birthday!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

For starters, there'd only be 18 candles on my cake.


----------

